# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ألغاز حلوه

## الباسمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قوانين المشاركة أن
كل واحد يحل 
السؤال إلي باجيبه
وبعدين أعود أنا أحط سؤال 
وهكذا

----------


## الباسمي

يوجد وجه شبه قوي جدا بين الكلمات الأتيه(حرام- حلال- ورد- حسك- الصلاح- طلاح) فما هو؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماشاء الله أفكار جميلة* 

*طيب بالنسبة لي بنظرة أولى على الأشياء راح أقول* 

*نلاحظ أن كل كلمه تتبعها كلمه عكسها ( على النقيض منها في المعنى )*

*فحرام عكسها حلال*

*ورد حسك*

*وعكس الصلاح الطلاح*

*هذا إذا كان المفهوم من سؤالك إيجاد علاقة بين الكلمات*

*وأنتظر النتيجة* 

*وفقك الله ورعاك أخي ودمت بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتش صح لكن في جواب غيره هو : الكلمات بدون نقاط

----------


## الباسمي

شي إذا أخذت منه كبر فما هو؟

----------


## أبصرت النور

الحفره

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابه صحيحه

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي يتكلم كل لغات العالم ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

التلفزيون


وبعد 
الراديو ليش لا
والتلفون أني أقول
والكمبيوتر ههه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماهو الشيء الذي تأكل منه مع أنه لايؤكل؟

----------


## الباسمي

الصحن

----------


## الباسمي

شيء يسع مئات وألوف ولايسع عصفورا منتوفا فما هو؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أمم

خلية النحل

..

----------


## الباسمي

بيت مكلس ليس له باب فماهو

----------


## المقنع

الجواب: البيضة

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابه:صح

----------


## الباسمي

كله ثقوب ومع هذا يحفظ الماء فما هو؟

----------


## المقنع

الجواب :صنبور الماء

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابه: خطأ
الجواب الصحيح هو:
الإسفنج

----------


## الباسمي

ما الذي عضمه من الخارج و لحمه من الداخل؟

----------


## 7mammah

> ما الذي عضمه من الخارج و لحمه من الداخل؟



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هو . . . الأنـــف

----------


## أموله

ننظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقول البيضه
افكار حلوه يا ولد اخوي 
ما شاء الله عليك

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى و أنين للأسف الإجابات خطأ ولكن تستحق التقييم
الإجابة الصحيحه هي:
السلحفاة

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشئ الذي كلما كثر غلا وكلما قل رخص؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

العقل
الأدب
الصمت

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما الشئ الذي يطلبه الناس إذا غاب ويهربون منه إذا حضر؟

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياالله صباح الله خير

ودايمن مع الصباح صفحة الألغاز هي المفضله عشان أنشط هالمخ الكسول

جواب لغزك


المطر

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صحيحة  وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

هل تعرف من الذي يفرح كثيرا  إذا أصبح أعور؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إلا أعرفه من الذي يتمنى أن يكون أعور 
الجواب الأعمى
أما هذا السؤال شكله جديد :wink:  :wacko:  :nosweat:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الأعمممممى

----------


## الباسمي

أسيرة شوق و حساسة بزيادة الإجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي يخرج من الماء ولا يدخله

----------


## أموله

السمك ~

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابه صحيحه وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما الذي يهز رأسه وهو يصعد التل ؟

----------


## أموله

مرحبأإ

الحصان

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابه صحيحه

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشئ الذي في أول الخلود ومنتصف الأخرة  ونهاية الصراخ ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حرف الخااء

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشئ الذي يعتبر غير نظيف إذا إبيض لونه؟

----------


## أموله

السبوره

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*السبووورهـ*

----------


## الباسمي

أموله و  أسيرة شوق الإجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

شئ أعمى و أغرس وأطرش ولا يمشي إلا على رأسه فما هو ؟

----------


## أموله

> شئ أعمى و أغرس وأطرش ولا يمشي إلا على رأسه فما هو ؟



 
مرحبأإأ 

العلم

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة
خـطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ
الإجابة الصحيحة هي:
القلم

----------


## الباسمي

ما الذي تضربه فلا يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبكي؟

----------


## نبراس الجنة

المسمار

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي إذا شرب مات  ؟

----------


## أم محمد

ما هو الشيءالذي إذا شرب مات؟
الجواب : النار

----------


## ward roza <3

سلام 


أام محمد مشكوووورة عشان دخولك منتدانا 

الباسمي مشكور ع المسابقة 

الاجابة النار

----------


## اسيرة شوق

النـاار

----------


## الباسمي

أم محمد و حب أل محمد و أسيرة شوق الإجابات صح و تستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

سفر سافرته  ولا علم لك به ولا خبر؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجنين سافرت امه وهو مايدري*

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة خطأ لكن إنت قربت للجواب و تستحق التقييم 
الجواب الصحيح هو :
سافرة الأم وهو جنين

----------


## الباسمي

كلما مشت قصر  ذيلها؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الشمس

----------


## الباسمي

لأسف الإجابة خطأ لكن تستحق التقييم
الإجابة الصحيحة هي:
الإبرة

----------


## الباسمي

تجده في بيوت الفقراء وقصور الملوك ويحتمل ضرب الناس في الزقاق ؟

----------


## المقنع

البعوض

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإيجبة خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــطأ
الإجابة الصحيحة هي :
الباب

----------


## الباسمي

شخص جليل على بلواه صبر؟

----------


## ward roza <3

النبي ايوب

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح و مشكورين وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

أنثى ولدة من ذكر فمن هي؟

----------


## الباسمي

نــــــــــــــــــــنتضر
الجواب

----------


## مقصدي علوي

امنا حواء عليها السلام

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

سئل رجل عن عمره فأجاب : كان عمري منذ عشر سنين أربعة أمثال عمر إبني الذي سيصبح 12 سنة بعد سنتين  فما  هو  عمر  الرجل الأن ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية يالباسمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 40

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة خطأ لكن إنت قربت للجواب بق إلش بس إزيد10يعن الجواب :
50

----------


## الباسمي

كيف نستطيع أن نطرح عشرة من عشرة ويبقى الباقي عشرة

----------


## الباسمي

نــــــــــــــنتضر الجواب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني ما عرفت

----------


## الباسمي

الجواب هو  : عندما نلبس القفاز ثم ننزعه

----------


## الباسمي

عضو في الجسم يتطاير منه  الشرر

----------


## thefactor

العين

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## thefactor

ننتظر سؤال جديد

----------


## الباسمي

كيف يمكنك كتابة العدد 34 بإستخدام أربعة أرقام متشابه؟

----------


## thefactor

8,5
نضربها بالرقم اربعة

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجاب  خطـــــــــــــأ 
الإجابة الصحيحة هي :
18 - 33 + 3 على 3 = 34

----------


## الباسمي

قوسان لا تقوس بهما ولا لهما وتر

----------


## thefactor

الدائرة

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة خطأ
الإجابة الصحيحة هي:
قوس قزح أو برج القوس

----------


## الباسمي

رجل فرنسي وزوجته إنجليزي وأخته إشترو 3 بطيخات و أخذ كل واحد منهم  بطيخة كا ملة كيف حصل ذالك ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لأن زوجة الفرنسي هي اخت الأنجليزي

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

يوجد وجه شبه قوي جدا  بين الكلمات الأتية(حرام - ورد - الصلاح - حلال - حسك - الطلاح)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التضاد 
يمكن

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة خطأ  
الإجابة الصحيحة هي:
إن الكلمات بدون نقاط

----------


## الباسمي

عصفور بشع و غريب يكبر ولا يشبع

----------


## ward roza <3

*الغراب*


*مجرد تخمين*

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الطويل الذي كلما  طال قصر ؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

العمر

----------


## مقصدي علوي

العمر

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن الطريق < الشارع > 
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابات صح إلا همت الصمت لكن تستحق التقييم و إنتون بعد

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي إذا شرب مات

----------


## مقصدي علوي

النار

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

~’~ ننتظر ~

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي لونه على إسمه؟

----------


## روابي الروح

البيض 
انشاء الله تكون الأجابه صجيحه 
روابي الروح 
 ..................................................

----------


## مقصدي علوي

البيض

----------


## الباسمي

الإجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

في أحد البلدان كان القاتل يجبر  على سحب ورقة من ورقتين كتب على إحداها كلمة ((لايقتل))وإحداها((يقتل)) فإن سحب الورقة التي كتب عليها ((يقتل)) فإنه يعدم على الفور و إن سحب الثانية فإنه يعفى عنه وكان القاضي حانقا على القاتل فأراد أن التخلص منه فكتب على كل من الورقتين((يقتل)) فماذا فعل القاتل حتى تخلص من الإعدام علما بأنه لم يحتج مطلقا  بل سحب ورقة ؟

----------


## ward roza <3

الجواب هو : 


سحب واحده واخبرهم باختياره لها

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ان شاء يكون جوابي صحيح 
المتهم يسحب أحد الورقتين
و طبعا سيكون مكتوب عليها
(يقتل) و يبلعها بسرعة....

و يقول لهم لقد بلعت المكتوب عليها لا يقتل
و أبقيت لكم المكتوب عليها (يقتل)

و بهذا يتخلص من الموقف ببراعة

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

لا داعي لأن يختار إن كان قد كتب في الورقتين "يعدم" 

المهم التخلص من الورقة التي يسحبها لأنها هي من تقرر مصيره 

فيتبى يعدم التي من المفترض ان تكون عكس الورقة التي قام المتهم بالتخلص منها

----------


## الباسمي

حب أل محمد و لسعة شقا أ إ وه للأسف الإجابتين خطأ لكن أميرة الأحساس إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي يحملك وتحمله في نفس الوقت

----------


## ward roza <3

انا شفت اجابة اميرة احساس باحدى المنتديات والارشيف

قلت اكيد مسخررره ومكتوب (ههههه)


هذا الي خلاني ما اخذه 

المهم


حظ موفق لاميرة الاحساس

----------


## ward roza <3

> ما هو الشئ الذي يحملك وتحمله في نفس الوقت



 
الحذاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النعال

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين صحيحتين وتستحقوا التقييم

----------


## همسة ألم

االسلام
مسابقه حلووه 

اممم
بإنتظار السؤال

----------


## الباسمي

ساكن قبر , طعامه فوق رأسة ، إن أكل من هذا الطعام يقوم ويمشي ,يتكلم وهو صامت ويعود لذلك القبر فما هو ؟؟؟

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اتوقع الأجابة قلم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم* 

*بتوقع الريشة والمحبرة.. او .. المحبرة والقلم*

----------


## الباسمي

القلم: إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشئ الذي يستطيع حمل قنطار ولا يستطيع حمل مسمار؟

----------


## ليلاس

يمكن البحر

يسلموووووووا

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ  الذي يخلع لكل يوم قطعة من ملابسه وفي نهاية السنة لا يبقى عنده  شيء يلبسه ؟

----------


## ليلاس

الشجرة

في انتظار الجواب

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبااا
اممم يمكن الشجره 
^.^

----------


## مقصدي علوي

ايام السنه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الروزنامه او الكلندر

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظار التصحيح

----------


## ليلاس

وين السؤال الجديد

و الجواب و الصحيح

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي يخرق الزجاج ولا يكسره؟

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكور اخوي على المسابقه الحلوه
الجـــــــواب.... الضوء

----------


## مقصدي علوي

الضواء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الضوء

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي يكسو الناس وهو عار ؟

----------


## مقصدي علوي

*الأبره*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*الأبره*

----------


## ليلاس

الابرة لانها تحيك الملابس

اللي رح يلبسها الانسان

و هي عارية

----------


## حلاالكون

*الأبره*

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم
أنا أتوقع :huuh: 
الابرا

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الطائر الذي يلد ولا يبيض ؟

----------


## همسة ألم

ا*لخفاش*

----------


## مقصدي علوي

الخفاش

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين صحيحتين وتستحقو التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

بيضة وقعت عن عاشر طابق وما نكسرت؟لماذا؟؟؟؟

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
مسابقه حلوه يسلموا ع الطرح
ماننحرم من جديدك ياربـــــــ ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة
تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## الباسمي

سموره مشكورين

----------


## الباسمي

نـــــــــــــــــــــــنتضر الجواب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن لأنها بعدها في بطن امها

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*يمكن ...*

*مكتوبة في ورقة...*

*ههههه*

----------


## ليلاس

أكيييييييد كونها ما انكسرت

رح تكون البيضة مطبوخة ( مسلوقة )


هذا جوابي

يسلموووووا

----------


## أموله

مرااحب

لم تنكسر لأنها مازالت في الدجاجة

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

هلا
لانا البيضه بعدها داخل الدجاجه

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى و أموله و فوفو الحلوة إجابات صحيحة و تستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

-ما هو اصغر عدد اذا قسمته على 2 و3 و6و5يبقى 1 واذا قسمته على 7 لا يبقى شي؟؟؟ما هو؟؟؟

----------


## أموله

> -ما هو اصغر عدد اذا قسمته على 2 و3 و6و5يبقى 1 واذا قسمته على 7 لا يبقى شي؟؟؟ما هو؟؟؟





 ,, 


301

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحقي التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

بيت مكلس ليس له باب ؟

----------


## همسة ألم

البيضه

----------


## ليلاس

البيضة

يسلمووووووووووا

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

*عن طريق الجلد المحيط بجسمة حيث يقوم الجلد بامتصاص الهواء المذاب في الماء*

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

عن طريق الجلد المحيط بجسمة حيث يقوم الجلد بامتصاص الهواء المذاب في الماء ويطرح ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون في الماء

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

شنو هو الشي الي يحبه الناس لكنه مضر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟
اني اقوول عن طريق الخياشيم

----------


## الباسمي

بحر العجائب و فوفو الحلوة إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الطويل الذي كلما طال قصر ؟

----------


## آهات حنونه

*العمر*

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

أنثى ولدة من دكر؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حواء

----------


## همسة ألم

أتوقع حواء

----------


## ليلاس

حـــــــــواء

يسلموووووووا

----------


## همسة ألم

في إنتظار التصحيح

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر الجواب

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

*ماهو الشي الذي اذا شفتة ما اكلتة واذا مشفتة اكلتة

**
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*المطبات*

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

هل تعرف من الذي يفرح كثيرا إذا أصبح أعور؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

الأعمى

----------


## أموله

الاعمـى ,, ~

----------


## ليلاس

اكيد الأعمى

يسلمووووا

----------


## الباسمي

إجابا ت صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

سفر سا فرته ولا علم لك  به ولا خبر

----------


## همسة ألم

اتوقع الموت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الموت 
او الجنين في بطن امه

----------


## أموله

الموتتت

----------


## ليلاس

المـــــــوت

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يمكن الام سافرت وهي حامل به يعني الجنين في بطن الام*

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى و بحر العجائب إجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي يكسو الناس وهو عار ؟

----------


## ليلاس

الابرة

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الجلد   او حتى الشعر* 

*سألت وحيروني في الأجابات*

----------


## الباسمي

ليلاس إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

في أي عام تم تشكيل جامعة الدول العربية ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في *عام* 1945

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

-ما هو اصغر عدد اذا قسمته على 2 و3 و6و5يبقى 1 واذا قسمته على 7 لا يبقى شي؟

----------


## همسة ألم

اتوقع 301أو  7

----------


## الباسمي

301 إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

كلما مشت قصر ذيلها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الشمس

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابة خطأ 
الإجابة الصحيحة هي:
الإبرة

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي كلما زاد نقص

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

العمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عمر الأنسان

----------


## ليلاس

العمر

----------


## همسة ألم

العمر

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر اخوي

----------


## الباسمي

كله ثقوب  ومع هذا يحفظ الماء ما هو ؟

----------


## ليلاس

الاسفنجة

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما أشد الأحجار صلابة؟

----------


## مهتاب

الألماس

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي  يخرج من الماء ولا يدخله

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

السمك
تحياتي 
مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## همسة ألم

اتوقع 
السمكة

----------


## مهتاب

السمكة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
السمك
بس مو متوقعة
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ثاني اكسيد الكربون والا الأكسجين

----------


## ليلاس

و الله مادري

ننتظر الجواب

----------


## الباسمي

(السمك) إيجابات صح وتستحق  التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى إجابة صحيحة وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## ليلاس

وين السؤال

----------


## الباسمي

السؤال هو : ما هو الشئ الذي يلا حقك إلى كل مكان

----------


## ليلاس

الاسم

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف الإجابة خطأ الإجابة الصحيحة هي :  الضل

----------


## الباسمي

رجل فرنسي وزوجته إنجليزي وأخته إشترو 3 بطيخات و أخذ كل واحد منهم بطيخة كا ملة كيف حصل ذالك ؟

----------


## مهتاب

لانهم ثلاثة 
رجل وزوجته واخته

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو اصغر عدد اذا قسمته على 2 و3 و6و5يبقى 1 واذا قسمته على 7 لا يبقى شي؟

----------


## مهتاب

301

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

كلما مشت قصر ذيلها

----------


## ليلاس

مو متأكدة

بس يمكن عقرب الساعة

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابة خطأ الإجابة الصحيحة هي : الإبرة

----------


## الباسمي

شئ لاتقد أن تره أكثر 20 ثانية فما هو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الشمس

----------


## مهتاب

النيازك والشهب

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي لونه على إسمه

----------


## ليلاس

البرتقال

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## الباسمي

في أحد البلدان كان القاتل يجبر على سحب ورقة من ورقتين كتب على إحداها كلمة ((لايقتل))وإحداها((يقتل)) فإن سحب الورقة التي كتب عليها ((يقتل)) فإنه يعدم على الفور و إن سحب الثانية فإنه يعفى عنه وكان القاضي حانقا على القاتل فأراد أن التخلص منه فكتب على كل من الورقتين((يقتل)) فماذا فعل القاتل حتى تخلص من الإعدام علما بأنه لم يحتج مطلقا بل سحب ورقة ؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مهتاب

قال راح اسحب ورقة اكيد الي راح اسحبو عكس الموجود
واني اريد الباقي

----------


## غرام اطفال

**

*والله انه لغز محير*

*اتوقع خذعه وحط ورقه من عنده*

*ولا هرب هههههههه*

*’’*

----------


## همسة ألم

*هوه قال انه بيرفع ورقة مهما كان الشيء الموجود فيها بنفذة فالقاضي و كانه طلب من القاضي انه يسحب ورقة فالقاضي رفع انه قاتل وهوه رفع انه قاتل..الحين القاضي قال انه قاتل ولازم ينقتل.. بس هوه قال ان الشرط انك تأخذ بالورقة الي عندي .. فأذا انا قاتل عندك عندي مانا قاتل..*
*صح ؟؟ *

----------


## ليلاس

مادري بس انتظر الجواب الصحيح

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابات خطأ الإجابة الصحيحة هي : 
يسحب أحد الورقتين
و طبعا سيكون مكتوب عليها
(يقتل) و يبلعها بسرعة....

و يقول لهم لقد بلعت المكتوب عليها لا يقتل
و أبقيت لكم المكتوب عليها (يقتل)

و بهذا يتخلص من الموقف ببراعة

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشئ الذي  تحبه وإذا كلمت إصير مجنون

----------


## ليلاس

مادري يمكن الالعاب

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشيء الموجود في كل شيء ؟

----------


## ليلاس

يمكن الاسم

بس مو متأكدة

----------


## خادمة الزهره

والله الي فهمته من الغاز الحلوة انه حرام عكسه حلال ورد حسك عكسه الصلاح الطلاح

----------


## خادمة الزهره

انه عرف جواب السوال اله اد كلامته تسير مجنون هو العاب

----------


## غرام اطفال

*الهوااء* 

*’’*

----------


## الباسمي

ليلاس و غرا اطفال إجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

من هو الذي يرى عدوه وصديقه بعين واحده ؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الأعور
تحياتي
مجنونة وحلوةةة

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي صانعه يبيعه وشاريه لا يستعمله ومستعمله لايراه ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الأسم

----------


## الباسمي

متى تستطيع أن تبقي الماء في الشبكة ؟

----------


## الباسمي

عفاف الهدى  إجابة  صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر جديدك أخوي

----------


## الباسمي

ليلاس السؤال في الصفحة إلي قبلها

----------


## الباسمي

هذا هو السؤال إلي في الصفحة  إلي قبلها : متى تستطيع أن تبقي الماء في الشبكة ؟

----------


## مهتاب

عندما يكون الماء متجمدا.ثلج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا كان الماء ثلج

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ننتظر السؤال.......
مشكوووووور خييي.......
 على المسابقة.......
تحياتي....
 مجنونة وحلوة.....

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر السؤال

----------


## الباسمي

هل تستطيع بإستعمال الرقم ( 9 ) إثنى عشر مرة أن تتوصل إلى حصيلة مقدارها ( 3 ) ؟

----------


## ليلاس

اذا كان جامد

هذا جوابي يسلموووا

----------


## روح بريئة

موضوع حلو واااجد  :icon30:

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكور على السؤال اخوي
مااعرف الأجابه

----------


## رحيق العسل

من يرمي السهام لمسافةٍ أبعد مبدئياً ؟

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابات خطأ الإجابة الصحيحة هي : 999 + 99 + 9
ـــــــــــــــــــــ = 1+ 1+ 1 = 3
999 99 9

----------


## الباسمي

رحيق العسل المفروض أنا إلي أحط السؤال وإنتين إجاوبي

----------


## الباسمي

كم ضعف نصف المبلغ ( 9723 ) ؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> كم ضعف نصف المبلغ ( 9723 ) ؟



 هو 9723

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفس  هذا المبلغ

----------


## همسة ألم

نفسة  9723
أخوي ممكن تتفضل معانا هنا ... :embarrest: 

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=88593&page=39

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

لديك صندوق كبير بداخله ثلاثة صناديق في كل صندوق منها صندوقان وفي كل صندوق من هذين الصندوقين صندوق واحد فكم عدد الصناديق ؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> لديك صندوق كبير بداخله ثلاثة صناديق في كل صندوق منها صندوقان وفي كل صندوق من هذين الصندوقين صندوق واحد فكم عدد الصناديق ؟



 يمكن 16

----------


## عفاف الهدى

16 صندوق

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

قال الأصمعي ألا أدلك على لسان يكون في جيبك , وروضة مكانها حجرك , وأخرس يعلمك إذا شئت وينقطع عنك إذا شئت فما هو ؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## فارس المنتظر

الجواب 
الكتاب ممكن

----------


## مهتاب

القلم

----------


## الباسمي

فارس المنتضر إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

أنا ابن الماء وإذا تركوني في الماء مت فمن أنا ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الثلج

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

إذا صعدنا سلماً كل درجتين دفعة واحدة يبقى درجة واحدة ، وإذا صعدنا كل ثلاث درجات دفعة واحدة يبقى درجتان ، وإذا صعدنا كل أربع درجات يبقى ثلاثة ، وإذا صعدنا كل خمس درجات يبقى أربع ، وإذا صعدنا كل ست درجات يبقى خمس ، وإذا صعدنا كل سبع درجات لا يبقى شيء ... فكم عدد درجات السلم ...؟؟؟

----------


## المقنع

ما با عرف

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> إذا صعدنا سلماً كل درجتين دفعة واحدة يبقى درجة واحدة ، وإذا صعدنا كل ثلاث درجات دفعة واحدة يبقى درجتان ، وإذا صعدنا كل أربع درجات يبقى ثلاثة ، وإذا صعدنا كل خمس درجات يبقى أربع ، وإذا صعدنا كل ست درجات يبقى خمس ، وإذا صعدنا كل سبع درجات لا يبقى شيء ... فكم عدد درجات السلم ...؟؟؟



 العدد هو 119
لأن: 2×59=118ويبقى درجه ..أي إننا صعدنا 59 درجه دفعه واحدة
      3×39=117ويبقى درجتان..أي إننا صعدنا 39 درجه دفعه
      4×29=116ويبقى ثلاث درجات أي إننا صعدنا 29 درجه دفعه 
      5×23=115 ويبقى أربع درجات أي إننا صعدنا 23درجه دفعه
      6×19=114ويبقى خمس درجات أي إننا صعدنا 19درجه دفعه واحده
يعني عدد درجات السلم 119
أن شاء الله يكون الجواب صح وعذراً للإطاله

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

إذا علمت أن جد سالم توفي سنة 1872 م ، وأن سالم توفي بعد 
ميلاد جده بمقدار 131 سنة ، وإن مجموع عمري سالم وجده 105 
سنوات ، ففي أي سنة ولد سالم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن ولد سنة 1924

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابة خطأ الجواب الصحيح هو : توفى سالم بعد ميلاد جده ب 131 سنه و مجموع عمريهما 105 سنه و بذلك يكون سالم قد ولد بعد وفاة جده ب 26 سنة ، سنة ميلاد الجد 1872 ، سنة ميلاد سالم 1898

----------


## الباسمي

بستان يحوي 197 شجرة من الليمون , البرتقال , الرمان والتفاح . عدد اشجار الليمون يساوي 6 اضعاف عدد اشجار البرتقال . عدد اشجار البرتقال يساوي ثلث اشجار الرمان . عدد اشجار الرمان اقل من عدد اشجار التفاح بشجرتين . كم شجرة يوجد من كل نوع ؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يوجد من كل نوووع

الليمون = 6 اضعاف البرتقال
الرمان = 3 أضعاف البرتقال
التفاح = 3 أضعاف البرتقال -2
البرتقال = البرتقال

الان نجمع عدد الاضعاف 
6+3+3+1 = 13

الان 197-2= 195

195/ 13 = 15 (( يعني كل ضعف بي 15 ))


الليمون = 6× 15= 90

الرمان = 3 × 15 = 45 

التفاح = 3× 15 + 2 = 57

البرتقال = 15 × 1 = 15

----------


## الباسمي

للأسف إجابة خطأ الإجابة الصحيحة هي : عدد أشجار الليمون = 90 عدد أشجار البرتقال = 15 عدد أشجار الرمان = 45
عدد أشجار التفاح = 47

----------


## الباسمي

زوج من الأرانب ، يستطيع أن ينجب بعد شهر كامل زوجاً آخراً. فإذا كان الزوج الجديد له القدرة نفسها على إنجاب زوجا من الأرانب ، مع استمرار الزوج الأول في الإنجاب كل شهر. كم يكون عدد الازواج بعد سنة ؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرااااااحب
 اخووووي السؤال مكرر

----------


## الباسمي

أسف تكرر الجواب

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الباب الذي لا يمكن فتحه ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الباب المفتوح

----------


## مهتاب

الباب المفتوح

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين  صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

هناك عقرب لا يلدغ ولا يخاف منه أحد حتى الأطفال، ما هو؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يمكن عقارب السااااعة..،,,,..][ 
اتمنى الجوواب صحيح,.,.,][
      تحياتي..,,][
 مجنونة وحلوة..,,,..]]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد عقرب الساعه

----------


## مهتاب

عقرب الساعة

----------


## روح بريئة

عقارب الساعة

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي لا يدخل إلا إذا ضُرب على رأسه؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

المسمار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المسمار

----------


## مهتاب

اكيد المسمار

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح له؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح له؟



 الصبــــــح

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الصبح اذا تنفس

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام

والصبح اذا تنفس

الاجابةالصبح

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات  صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما تقول في امرأة ضحكت وهي صائمة فبطل صومها؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ضحكت يعني حاضت فيبطل صومها

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

إذا صعدنا سلماً كل درجتين دفعة واحدة يبقى درجة واحدة ، وإذا صعدنا كل ثلاث درجات دفعة واحدة يبقى درجتان ، وإذا صعدنا كل أربع درجات يبقى ثلاثة ، وإذا صعدنا كل خمس درجات يبقى أربع ، وإذا صعدنا كل ست درجات يبقى خمس ، وإذا صعدنا كل سبع درجات لا يبقى شيء ... فكم عدد درجات السلم ...؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقه الحوراء

الشي الذي يتكلم لغات العالم
هو
الصدى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> إذا صعدنا سلماً كل درجتين دفعة واحدة يبقى درجة واحدة ، وإذا صعدنا كل ثلاث درجات دفعة واحدة يبقى درجتان ، وإذا صعدنا كل أربع درجات يبقى ثلاثة ، وإذا صعدنا كل خمس درجات يبقى أربع ، وإذا صعدنا كل ست درجات يبقى خمس ، وإذا صعدنا كل سبع درجات لا يبقى شيء ... فكم عدد درجات السلم ...؟؟؟



عدد درجات السلم 119

نجمع النتائج في المجموعتين ( 77 + 42 = 119 )
إذا صعدنا سلماً كل درجتين دفعة واحدة يبقى درجة واحدة 119 - 1 = 118 ÷ 2 = 59
وإذا صعدنا كل ثلاث درجات دفعة واحدة يبقى درجتان 119 - 2 = 117 ÷ 3 = 39
وإذا صعدنا كل أربع درجات يبقى ثلاثة 119 - 3 = 116 ÷ 4 = 29
وإذا صعدنا كل خمس درجات يبقى أربع 119 - 4 = 115 ÷ 5 = 23
وإذا صعدنا كل ست درجات يبقى خمس 119 - 5 = 114 ÷ 6 = 19
وإذا صعدنا كل سبع درجات لا يبقى شيء 119 - 0 = 119 ÷ 7 = 17

----------


## الباسمي

شذى الزهراء إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

يباع لكن حفظ مال .. المشتري في رده ؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرآآآآحب ...]
     الباآآآب
     اتمنى الجواااااب يكووون صحيح
           تحياتي
        مجنونةوحلوووة

----------


## روح بريئة

الباب

----------


## مهتاب

الباب

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي إذا جمعته ( حصى ) وإذا تركته ( مشى ) وإذا طبخته ( عشاء)؟؟؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الجوااب هووو..
        ا
        ا
        ا
       البيض اووو الصوووص
            اتمنى الجواب يكوون صحيح
                   تحياتي
                      مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البيض

----------


## همسة ألم

البيــــــــــــــض

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشيء الذي تحت قدمك إذا قطعت رأسه أصبح في فمك ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الطريق طبعا تحت قدمك تمشي عليه اذا قطعت راسه متمثل بحروف الثلاثه الاولى الط فيبقى ريق 

وهو في فمك

----------


## همسة ألم

الطريــق

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الشي الذي وجهه بارد وظهره حار ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## ملكه القلوب

المكيف

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما هو الذبح الذي يُمنع ليلاً؟

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

الجواااب هووو
    هو الأضحية والعقيقة وكذا الهدي يمتنع فيها الذبح ليلاً. 
                         تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوووة

----------


## همسة ألم

الأضحية والعقيقة وبعد الهدي يمتنع فيها الذبح ليلاً

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاضحية والعقيقة والهدي يمتنع ذبحهم ليلاً..

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ما أشد الأحجار صلابة؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الألماس

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يمكن ... الألماس
 اتمنى ان يكون الجواااب صحيح 
                     وموفقين لكل خـــيـــر
                    تحياتي...,...
                     مجنونة و حلوة

----------


## الباسمي

إجابتين صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

يوجد  شبه قوي في الكلمات ( حلال- حرام - كلام - ورد - كتاب- قلم ) فما هو

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الحل

----------


## الباسمي

وين الحل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه ما عرفت

----------


## الباسمي

أن هم بدون نقاط

----------


## الباسمي

الدجاجة في الثلاجة البرتقالة!!!

الجملة طبعاً مو مفهومة ولا كاملة 
لازم عمل تغيير بسيط جدا تصير جملة مفيدة ومفهومة

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الحل

----------


## eng-aliraqy

ألذ حاجة في الثلاجة البرتقالة 

اللغز القادم :
ما هو الشيء رأسه فوق سطح البيت ورجليه خارج البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

ألذ حاجة في الثلاجه البرتقالة 
الثاني :
ماعرفت له ..

----------


## eng-aliraqy

ننتظر الاجابة!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة سؤالك الباسمي /
الكفن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة سؤالك اخ انجي 
يمكن النقطتين ،، تكون موجوده في حرف القاف (فوق
وتحت كلمت (رجليه في الياء ...
انتظر التصحيح والتقييم اذا كان صح ههه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ننتظرالتصحيح
وبالأنتظار السؤال
        تحياتي..ْْمجنونة وحلوةْْْ

----------


## eng-aliraqy

شكرا للاجابه شذى الزهراء مع الاعتذار لكون الاجابه خاطئه 
الاجابه الصحيحه هو :  مرزاب المطر ( والبعض يسميه مزراب )

----------


## همسة ألم

الكفن

----------


## الباسمي

إجاباتكم صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

يسير بلا رجلين ولا يدخل إلا بالإذنين ماهو ؟

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الصوت

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الجواب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_الصوت_

----------


## همسة ألم

الصوووت

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

_في مساء أحد أيام المعسكر ، جلس التلاميذ على العشب حيث بدأت حفلة سمر.....
و قد طرح المشرف سؤالا من أجل امتحان الجميع و قال :
لقد قام أحد الأشخاص بعبور الطريق ، و بالرغم من لباسه الأسود 
و عدم وجود ضوء في أعمدة
الكهرباء و عدم وجود ضوء القمر إلا أن 
السائق استطاع أن يراه
السؤال هو ........... كيف تحلل ذلك ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## صفآء الروح

> _في مساء أحد أيام المعسكر ، جلس التلاميذ على العشب حيث بدأت حفلة سمر....._
> _و قد طرح المشرف سؤالا من أجل امتحان الجميع و قال :_
> _لقد قام أحد الأشخاص بعبور الطريق ، و بالرغم من لباسه الأسود_ 
> _و عدم وجود ضوء في أعمدة_
> _الكهرباء و عدم وجود ضوء القمر إلا أن_ 
> _السائق استطاع أن يراه_
> _السؤال هو ........... كيف تحلل ذلك ؟؟؟؟_



* لأنة الدنيا نهار اصلا مو ليل*
*تسلم اخوي الباسمي على الطرح*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اي عدل مع نهوووض
الدنيا نهار بيشوف كل شيء..

----------


## مهتاب

الدنيا الضو لان شمس مشرقة

----------


## همسة ألم

مع الجماعه 
الدنيا نهار مو ليل

----------


## الباسمي

إجابات صح وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

أنا ألحين باحط لغز وإلي يجاوبة يحط لغز

----------


## الباسمي

*ثلاثة اخوة يمشو ورة بعض دائما!!!!!*

----------


## الباسمي

عصفور بشع وغريب يكبر ولا يشيع فما هو ؟

----------


## الباسمي

عرفتو الإجابة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عرفته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينك ياولد اخويي

اشتقنا الى هالصفحه

----------


## الباسمي

وإلحين باحط سؤال وهو ما هي أطول آية في القرآن الكريم؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اني اعرفها 

هي اية الدين  في سورة البقرة*

----------


## الباسمي

إجابة صحيحة  وتستحق التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

*أين كانت أول حديقة؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت سؤالك يالباسمي 
وضح 

اي حديقة تقصد

حديقة بيت
جنينة 
بستان
حديقة حيوان

وشو بالضبط؟؟

----------

